# SUM sale



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

So...what did you get? 
What didn't you get?


Was pretty awesome going there for my first sale. Although I didn't spend as much as I wanted i'm totally happy with what I got.

Tunze 6025 powerhead
2 clownfish
box of Kent salt
KZ New Gen 24w T5 bulb
a few drygoodies
bag of mexican turbo's
bag of Trochus snails

I totally forgot to get some LR and a few frags that were on sale but I went to NAFB after and found out they were selling their LR today for $2.50/lb which was a pretty awesome deal.

Good to talk to people there.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Special thanks to Ken and Chris and all the other guys (sorry I don't know your names) for serving us up good and not losing your cool in spite of the crazy busyness in the store. Happy new year and the best for the new year for Ken and staff!

I was # 63, finally served around 1:00. I guess it would have been not too bad to be the first one in line at 9:00 a.m. 

But at least I got everything on my list:
15 chromis
Flame angel
CUC
Diamond Goby

and stuff that wasn't on the list:

Blood shrimp (thanks Chris for getting me a live one  )
Firefish goby (thanks Ken for getting me one to replace the missing one  )


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Wow!! I was out of there @ 10:30 and headed to BA's in scarborough. I think I was taking a nap by 1pm =P

I got there at 8:45 and I was #9 so it wasn't a really long wait but pretty dam cold for a guy like me.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

altcharacter said:


> Wow!! I was out of there @ 10:30 and headed to BA's in scarborough. I think I was taking a nap by 1pm =P
> 
> I got there at 8:45 and I was #9 so it wasn't a really long wait but pretty dam cold for a guy like me.


I should have noted: I picked that #63 off the wheel at 10:10  and went to Home Depot and did my shopping there first...


----------



## SourGummy (Apr 29, 2011)

i was supposed to be #73, but a nice guy left early and gave me his #60 on his way out the door.

bought a maroon clown which i was eyeing for since I got there, glad noone took it within the 2.5hrs wait. Also a baggai and watchman goby, some coral, and an anemones


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Hahahaha...that was me that gave you the #60!!! Good to know that it got used.
And you could have picked up the frags I had =P

I need to go back to see if they have some rics and an anemone for the wife. Glad she likes the tank also


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

I was #303. The store was so jam packed, I was waiting from 2:30 to 3:30. Got myself 2 cleaner shrimps.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Ha me and my girlfriend were were 64 lol Only thing keep me there was Chris keep winking at me lol


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm gonna try to head back on wednesday to pick up a few things. Hopefully I get the discount but who knows....I totally wasn't thinking when I picked out stuff and I had a list!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Holy jeebus. Sounds busy! 

One of these years I'll make it out there for the sale. Sounds too crazy for me


----------



## SourGummy (Apr 29, 2011)

altcharacter said:


> Hahahaha...that was me that gave you the #60!!! Good to know that it got used.
> And you could have picked up the frags I had =P
> 
> I need to go back to see if they have some rics and an anemone for the wife. Glad she likes the tank also


haha, i was playing on my iphone and you just came up and gave me the number. And you left before I could react


----------



## Omis (Dec 27, 2010)

SUM on boxing day was nuts. I got there around 9:20 and was number 22 which wasn't too bad. Picked up alot of snails, alot of salt, a yellow tang and a flame angel. Was totally worth it.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> Holy jeebus. Sounds busy!
> 
> One of these years I'll make it out there for the sale. Sounds too crazy for me


Lol same here I could not wait that long to get a fish that is all I wanted but thanks to some GTAA members that were in line first got me the fish I wanted....I just have not patience for lines...
Kent and Chris are great guys Im sure they had a crazy day..ohh boy!!!


----------



## sweet ride (Nov 16, 2010)

I know a lot of folks picked up the kent salt, for those guys that picked it up have you used it before? Are the actual parameters similar to the one posted in the box? Oh and what ALK are you guys getting with this salt?

Side note I was in the store 5 minutes to 10, and I got number 53! .... And who took the Flameback angelfish?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

this is about lines 

I did not buy third from what I wanted

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Thanks for everyone who came, and sorry about the wait. Hope it was worth it for those who came. Small store + lots of people = lots of fun!


----------



## sweet ride (Nov 16, 2010)

sig said:


> this is about lines
> 
> I did not buy third from what I wanted


I know what you mean!!!!! I saw all the fish that I wanted when I got to the store, but by the time that it was my turn only half was still there......


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Chris S said:


> Thanks for everyone who came, and sorry about the wait. Hope it was worth it for those who came. Small store + lots of people = lots of fun!


I had fun time except I did not check my fish bag and got home wrong fish some how your friend gave me a Starry blenny instead of a lawnmower.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Starry blenny is nicer =D


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

pat3612 said:


> I had fun time except I did not check my fish bag and got home wrong fish some how your friend gave me a Starry blenny instead of a lawnmower.


It is OK. Last year I got half of somebody's corals instead of mine .

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Big thanks for Chris for his hard work yesterday.

*
THANK YOU CHRIS*

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

sig said:


> Big thanks for Chris for his hard work yesterday.
> 
> *
> THANK YOU CHRIS*


And he did it all with a smile! I was going to grab a donut or something for the guys, but my boys were getting restless to go home after waiting so long...


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Chris S said:


> Starry blenny is nicer =D


 It is kind of cool 

Yea thanks for all the hard work next year I am coming early grabbing a bunch of numbers and going to sell them to the late arrivals
That should get my money back I spend


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

50seven said:


> And he did it all with a smile! I was going to grab a donut or something for the guys, but my boys were getting restless to go home after waiting so long...


 I wll bring baked goods next time for the GTAers just look for the old lady with the basket.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Next time I'll start shopping for everyone and charge 3% =P

Seriously had a awesome time and hopefully there's another anniversary sale so I can throw my money at the guys.

Things I forgot to pickup:
Live rock
Mangroves
check valve
union valve
a few frags

I guess it's a good thing I didn't blow my wad in one shot...right??


----------



## J-Miles-21 (Sep 25, 2010)

I got there at around 11 and could barely get in the door..looked around a bit..most of the fish i wanted there was plenty of, so i didn't want to wait in line for hours...went to BA Scarb and All Reptiles, had some lunch, came back..and got a yellow tang, blue tang, scopas tang, arrow crab, and a tiger jaw fish....the only thing i wanted and didn't get was a sail-fin tang....there was only one left but it was to small


----------

